# Clubman GL



## Mateylott (Nov 6, 2010)

Have spent over an hour trying to figure out what to do with the front ends of the single beds in my Aurohome Clubman.
ie How do you make the beds.
The info in the handbook is useless... :twisted:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Push passenger seat forward and put the flap down and put the cushions pieces on that and you have a bed :wink:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I have PM d you as you only live by me so phone me xx


----------

